
Ask HN: Do startups hire overseas candidates? - vedant_ag
How often do startups (YC or otherwise) hire from outside the US?<p>I know the H1B process is tough and expensive. What if the candidate was willing to pay the attorney cost and try to get the visa with little help from the company? It will be a good show of faith as well.<p>Or is it that most foreign talent isn&#x27;t as good as those in the Valley&#x2F;US?<p>Also, what about remote work; are most startups averse to this arrangement or there are so many remote candidates that getting selected is unlikely?
======
fakeElonMusk
Foreign talent in the right places is better than in the Valley (especially
central and eastern europe). In fact a lot of the successful tech companies
were started by foreigners, albeit in the US. However, beware the Valley /
Startup Siren - she is a monster who wants to devour you.

~~~
highhedgehog
> beware the Valley / Startup Siren - she is a monster who wants to devour you

Could you elaborate a bit? I'm a european married to an american and we are
planning on going back there

